# Bauer's Chameleon Gecko Eurydactylodes Agricolae



## kankryb (Jan 1, 2013)

This is one of the lesser kept geckos from New Caledonia and a small one too I had these guys hatch out 3 weeks ago and now they are 2,5-3 cm long









A here is mom, big female 13 grams


----------



## Shotta (Jan 1, 2013)

dude awesome pics lovely looking little fellas, thanks for sharing


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow; that's an interesting little creature. Does he change colour much, as his nae might suggest? Look at his dear little hands and fingers!


----------



## kankryb (Jan 5, 2013)

There is not much color change (light to dark and back)
the name is more from that they dont move much and when they do move it it very slowly and one foot at the time.
Real easy to keep CGD or baby food is all they get here


----------



## caliherp (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice pictures, they are my second fave New Caledonian gecko. They are gaining in popularity in the stated. Mainly amongst us Rhacodactylus keepers. Thanks for posting. Do you have any R. chahoua?


----------



## kankryb (Jan 5, 2013)

I have sold all my "normal" species ciliatus,auriculatus,sarasinorum and my mainland chahoua so now I only keep leachianus,henkeli and trachycephalus but I have some pics for you
mainland chahoua




sasinorum








auriculatus




ciliatus


----------



## caliherp (Jan 5, 2013)

kankryb said:


> I have sold all my "normal" species ciliatus,auriculatus,sarasinorum and my mainland chahoua so now I only keep leachianus,henkeli and trachycephalus but I have some pics for you
> mainland chahoua
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you. Your marketing me regret selling my rarer Rhacodactylus. I only keep R. ciliatus at the moment, but because of you that's going to change. Ill try to find the flash drive I have some of my older collection pictures on. Maby you and I can start a Rhac. Thread to show everyone why we love this genus. I started a thread a wile ago showing when they are fired and in fired. Maby you can post some picks if I can find my leachy, trachy, and chewy picks. Thanks again for the photos.


----------

